# Looking for partners



## baloghpeter (Jul 17, 2020)

Hi

I have found a site where you can buy betting picks. I have found there a source who has very promisi g results, 89% win of the last 2,5 years. The avarage odds 1,75. Daily 1 pick, no more 

Anybody can register as tipster there, so I did it also to check if the results are real. As a tipster you can not modify your picks, if you post than you can not change. The Site check the results by itself, so you can not manipulate anything.

The price of very expensive, this is why I looking for partners to subscribe and buy. 500$ a pick, so I looking for as much people As possible. Than we split the price. I already deposited 210$, so for the first pick we still need 290$.

If you're interest please join to my private telegram channel and wen win together.

Telegram channel: https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAFO0aU4LCU0sqZZhrQ


----------



## baloghpeter (Jul 17, 2020)

Link for the tipster, so you can check the results



			You are being redirected...


----------



## Beto (Jul 17, 2020)

Why you dont ask for 2 days FREE Trial ??


----------



## Beto (Jul 17, 2020)

Already you have steal so many picks in this way...


----------



## Beto (Jul 17, 2020)

baloghpeter said:


> Link for the tipster, so you can check the results
> 
> 
> 
> You are being redirected...


Dont believe him...he is a Cheater and you only loose your money from him


----------



## baloghpeter (Jul 17, 2020)

Dear Real-Bettors.com Owner

Would you want to show your email here? I think it's better if you finish it now. Or everybody can see how You started to acting after your 2 days trial. You sent 3 picks, 2 loss, 1 refound. Would you like to attach a screenshot of your emails than?


----------



## Beto (Jul 17, 2020)

I dont have time to loose for a cheater like you.
i just warned the other members here about who you are.
Idiot...!!!

Here is our Archiv but not for cheaters like you. We cooperate only with seriusly Bettors.


----------



## baloghpeter (Jul 17, 2020)

The first days, the losses. Right?


----------



## baloghpeter (Jul 17, 2020)

Could you post your email also? Than everybody can see what kind of Man are you, Real-Bettors.com owner


----------



## Beto (Jul 17, 2020)

Really ??
ok no problem.

Check this please....this is not a win for you ?? Can you chek it on the list 

results was 1 w/ 1 l / 1 v for your 3 days.

But you are a cheater and you know this.... because you steal our Pick in this way.


----------



## Beto (Jul 17, 2020)

Beto said:


> Really ??
> ok no problem.
> 
> Check this please....this is not a win for you ?? Can you chek it on the list
> ...


----------



## baloghpeter (Jul 17, 2020)

Please, Than ok, let's say 1 win, 1 loss, 1 refound. Than in -0,2 unit in 2 days. Pay for this? I asked a Trial, I was NOT satisfied with the results. Than, because I didn't subscriber for your picks you started to sending emails like "I Will fuck you". Than, since nobody buy picks from him, he wins every day. Strange? So, if you want to get a super service, with "fuck you bustard" emails if you not satisfied with the results, Than Real-Bettors.com is the Best service. That shows the 12 members telegram group also. Super.


----------



## Beto (Jul 17, 2020)

Telegram channel is new and everyone can check this.
About our Members idiot open your eyes here   







Before you tallked about only loosses on your trial but now after my proving fullscreen you remember and the win ??

No more coments....i dont have time to loose for a cheater like you


----------



## Giresse (Jul 30, 2020)

Beto said:


> Telegram channel is new and everyone can check this.
> About our Members idiot open your eyes here
> 
> View attachment 1780
> ...


this seems real, but why not offer a 3-5 day trial?


----------

